# Videogiochi in offerta a basso prezzo



## Lucamilan (18 Marzo 2013)

Ragazzi, volevo segnalarvi questo sito molto utile, che ho scoperto da poco, che vi segnala tutte le offerte più recenti per i videogiochi di tutte le console nei maggiori siti online, ad esempio l'altro giorno sono riscito a prendere hitman absolution a 30 euro per ps3 da amazon, vi lascio il link qui sotto:

Il Sito è gamepal.it


@Lucamilan niente link esterni


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Marzo 2013)

Prezzi spaventosi. Ma è affidabile?


----------



## Lucamilan (18 Marzo 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Prezzi spaventosi. Ma è affidabile?


non vendono direttamente loro, ma segnalano solo le offerte sui maggiori siti di vendita online, tipo amazon


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Marzo 2013)

Lucamilan ha scritto:


> non vendono direttamente loro, ma segnalano solo le offerte sui maggiori siti di vendita online, tipo amazon


Ok.


----------

